# Netzwerk von WinXp zu Win98 SE einrichten



## AxVenox (16. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich will meinen PC mit meinem etwas veralteten Laptop verbinden können.
Was brauche ich dafür und vor allem wie geht das?

Bitte erklärt mir das ganze so, dass ich es auch verstehe.

Sollte ich das ganze überhaupt mit einem Netzwerk machen?
Es geht mir nur um die Datenübertragung von PC zum Laptop!

Vielen Vielen Dank im voraus
AxVenox


----------



## generador (16. Februar 2005)

Erste Frage
Hat dein Laptop ne Netzwerkkarte
Wenn ja benötigst du ein gekreutztes bzw. twisted pair Kabel als RJ45 (Im Computerladen wissen die was du meinst)
Jetzt steckst du das eine Ende in den PC und das andere in deinen Laptop
Jetzt kannst du noch feste IP´s einstellen (Steht im Forum beschrieben wie´s geht)
Nun kannst du nach Lust und Liebe Dateien Ordner etc. von dem einen auf den anderen Rechner kopieren


----------



## marlud (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Windows 98 mit WindowsXP kann zu Problemen führen!
Versuche es mal mit einem USB Treiber und einem Memorystick, fals dein Noti einen USB Anschluss hat. Evtl. hilft dir dieser Link weiter:

http://downloads-zdnet.com.com/VIA-...iver-Windows-98-Me-/3000-2098_2-10302699.html

Viel Glück, Marlud


----------

